# PART 2 of the river to rail coal docks



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_-2QVH4Xm4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Nicely done. You can also create shallows, sandbars, and some ripple effects by painting them onto the "base" before pouring the "water". We even made "nun" and "can" buoys by running pieces of dowel rod through a pencil sharpener and painting and predrilling them into the base at an angle to indicate current flow before pouring the "water".


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

I was wondering how to make bouys in N scale. My next section, I may try that, as it will be a bridge scene. Thanks


----------

